# Holyhead Towing - Electrician J. Smith



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

This is a really long shiot - but does anyone know of the whereabouts of the above, who was with HTC during the late '70's - around 1977?

Jonty


----------



## tacho (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes it would be good to make contact again. John Smith was electrician on the HTC tug Afon Goch (she was diesel electric) during the incident at Smerwick harbour in Southern Ireland on 16th October 1977 during which there was one fatality and in which a whole boat's crew was nearly lost.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

See post on 'Ships Official Log Book' in Research.

I know that one or two of the members who served aboard the tug at the time frequent the site so would be happy for them to contact uis either via the main thread or by PM

Jonty


----------

